# Pc no reconoce dispositivos en USB



## juliom (Mar 1, 2008)

hola foreros necesito ayuda hace tiempo mi pc pentium 4  no funcionaba, le corrí el cd instalador de windons xp en la opción de reparar, pero a media reparación me salió un mensaje que decía:
"se necesita el archivo  ´usbenchi.sys´ en archivo contenedor de controladores windows
escriba la ruta donde se encuentra el archivo y luego elija aceptar
copiar archivos de :         C:\WINDOWS\driver cache
luego aparentemente terminó la reparación pero ahora al conectar un pen drive o cualquier otro dispositivo la maquina no realiza ninguna acción o sea como que no reconoce o simplemente como si no se estuviera conectando nada que puedo hacer en esta situación? de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Jonaldo (Mar 18, 2008)

mira ingresa a mi pc, con el boton derecho entra a propiedades y luego a administrador de dispositivos. Si el Pendrive está con problemas debiera salirte un icono amarillo de signo de exclamacion; y de ser asi aprite doble clik y luego ingresa a actualizar contrlador luego seleccionas instalar automaicamente.
Si tu problema no se soluciona repite el procedimiento pero con el cd de la placa dentro de tu lector de cd.
Si sigues con el problema(cosa que no creo) mandame el modelo de tu placa


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con Jonaldo.... y si aun asi no funciona, es que es problema de tu plataforma.... y para evitarnos problemas formatea por completo tu maquina.... esto lo puedes hacer de dos formas:

1.- Quita el disco duro de tu maquina y conectalo a otra que sea compatibel y que el cable ID tenga ranura para oto disco... deves tener en cuenta que al montar otro disco duro debes ponerlo como esclavo y esto lo logras mirando la etiqueta que esta pegada en el disco duro para que te diga la posicion del jumper... Despues reinicias la maquina y formateoas tu disco duro como cualquier unidad..... quitas el disco y lo conectas en tu computador y basta con incertar el disco de instalacion de windows para que te lo instale y queda como nueva.

2.- esto es por si no tienes laposivilidad de conectarlo a otra maquina...
      esta forma la debes hacer por Buteo.... y como dices que corres con windows XP, basta con insertar el disco de instalacion de windows y resetearla. ojo no dejes que carge y oprime F10,F8,F12  concecutivamente hasta que entres al boot esto depende del modelo y marca de tu computador. te aparecera una pantalla verde o azul y seleccionaras boot... despues la opcion desde tu unidad de lectura donde incertaste el disco, guardas los cambios y si te pide reiniciar dices que si... ok y esto te reinstala  automaticamente window y te queda como nueva tu maquina...


Bye Bye


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2008)

Otra solucion es utilizar un livecd o linux sin instalacion como un ubunto o el knoppix o el pinitos (windows livecd con linux)

Dejas el pendrive enchufado y arrancas desde el cd (puede ser necesario tocar la bios)

Prueba de enchufar el pendrive detras del ordenador.
Comprueba que funciona en otros ordenadores.
Ve con cuidado con los conectores USB frontales del propio ordenador, a veces los conectan al reves y funden los pendrives.


----------

